

Show HN: Sketchwrite - akumpf
https://sketchwrite.com/n/wCGHSHrMmp5

======
ben_pr
It's a nice website and concept.

Should be some pictures on the home page.

I don't like logging with with google/twitter/fb. Yes, I create a different
login for each website and use lastpass to keep track of it. I would login and
try otherwise.

~~~
akumpf
Great points. I had some sketches on the home page initially, then pulled them
off to keep it super clean. I'll look back into that.

Sign in and accounts are alwlays a hurdle. I'm bummed to hear that the social
sign in options turned you away.

I purposely used those instead of dedicated account creation so that it would
be easier/faster/simpler for most users. Oh well, your feedback is much
appreciated, and if there are others in the same boat I'll look into a
dedicated account option.

Cheers! Adam

------
akumpf
I'm the dev, so if you have any suggestions about Sketchwrite I'd love to hear
what you think. :)

